# Betriebsstundenzähler



## Time (11 August 2007)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bräuchte mal etwas Hilfe.

Ich möchte einen Betriebsstundenzähler Programmieren und diesen über WinCC flixieble auf einem Touchpanel anzeigen. Die Anzeige auf dem Touchpanel ist kein Problem, aber am Betriebsstundenzähler (mit 2 Stellen nach dem Komma) breche ich mir einen ab und komme auf kein brauchbares Ergebnis!!

Dies ist bestimmt für die meisten von Euch sehr einfach - oder??

Im voraus vielen Dank für die Unterstützung!!

Gruß
Time


----------



## ybbs (11 August 2007)

Time schrieb:


> Betriebsstundenzähler (mit 2 Stellen nach dem Komma)



Einfach jede Sekunde ein Doppelword hochzählen und für die Anzeige den Wert in Real wandeln und durch 3600 teilen.

Bei der Auflösung würde ich aber eine Anzeige in Stunden:MinutenSekunden) bevorzugen. Denn welcher normale Mensch kann den mit z.B. mit 3,42 Stunden etwas anfangen...


----------



## kolbendosierer (11 August 2007)

Hallo,

schau mal bei volker aus dem Forum auf der HP vorbei, der hat ein paar beispiel für einen Betriebsstundenzähler.

Wenn das nicht reicht,einfach nochmal im Forum suchen.Dieses Thema wurde schon oft angesprochen.

MFG

Robert


----------

